# Retrofitting a 395 With Digital Pressure Gauge



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyone done it? 

I ordered the digital add on since it seemed a more elegant way to go than an analog pressure guage added in-line. Apparently you just remove the plain plate saying "Smart Control" and replace it with the one having the digital readout. Cost is $110 for the digital versus $70 or so for the analog gauge.

Reason I am doing this is to get a more accurate read out (or actually any read out) when spraying with the new FFLP tip. In order to get maximum performance from them I suspect pressure is going to be more of an issue so I want to be able to know exactly where I need to have it set for various products.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Good idea. Let me know how the upgrade works. I like the idea of adding digital control as well.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Good idea. Let me know how the upgrade works. I like the idea of adding digital control as well.


Will do.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

It's too bad there's no digital option on the new 395s. I'd be interested to know how accurate this mod is compared to an analog gauge. The digital gauge was a big selling point for me on the 490 I just bought.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

When I purchased my 395 SW had it for $600 which was a pretty good deal - even had two extra tips thrown in. So even with adding the cost of a digital guage the price was pretty good. But doing it over, I would buy one with the guage built in.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Paid 1160 for a 490 with 8 extra tips. PC has one or two 390s for 700 right now though.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Think my deal was an end of the year attempt by my local SW to meet a quota or something. Know it wasn't a regular type of price. Either way it was hard to pass up. Of course that particulat machine turned out to be a bit of a lemon with all sorts of issues which might of lead me to believe something had been passed off on me - except the guys here are a stand up bunch and wouldn't do anything like that. Plus, more than a year after I bought the hinky one, they went to bat for me and got me a brand new sprayer from Graco. So I have nothing but good things to say about my local SW and the staff working there.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Yeah that 390 at PC is a model closeout and I think a floor model. The pro show in Tri-Cities is the 23rd and the list I got from SW has some good deals. There's a coupon for free tips from Graco with the purchase of any new sprayer that you can use on top of the other freebies your retailer throws in: http://www.portlandcompressor.com/docs/graco-finish-first-coupon-2017.pdf


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

At the risk of stating the obvious, installing a gauge at the pump will only read pressure outlet before pressure losses due to hose length, diameter restrictions, connections, etc. It's still a handy tool, as long as you're able to calculate the respective losses to get a true reading at the gun.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I hear what you are saying but since I only really care about getting consistent settings for specific products, not sure that the actual pressure coming out if the gun is a critical number. Just want to know that if the pressure number on the guage will give me the same result as last time, I should be good. At least I hope so.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> At the risk of stating the obvious, installing a gauge at the pump will only read pressure outlet before pressure losses due to hose length, diameter restrictions, connections, etc. It's still a handy tool, as long as you're able to calculate the respective losses to get a true reading at the gun.


What are the odds you've got a handy chart for this using standard hose sizes/lengths? I'd happily take equations to make one and share it here. I mostly use 15/50/100' 1/4" hoses with a 5' 3/16" whip, myself.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

RH said:


> I hear what you are saying but since I only really care about getting consistent settings for specific products, not sure that the actual pressure coming out if the gun is a critical number. Just want to know that if the pressure number on the guage will give me the same result as last time, I should be good. At least I hope so.


I agree. It should allow for repeatable settings still and allow you to evaluate changes to the set up like ff to fflp tips.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

*Pressure Hose Drop Chart*



Eagle Cap Painter said:


> What are the odds you've got a handy chart for this using standard hose sizes/lengths? I'd happily take equations to make one and share it here. I mostly use 15/50/100' 1/4" hoses with a 5' 3/16" whip, myself.


Too many variables to give any sort of definitive answer or equation once you start factoring in variations on tip sizes, fittings, material viscosity, etc., but here's some info and charts on pressure loss through hoses. For more info, search the term/s, "hose friction loss", "pressure drop charts", "hose pressure drop", etc.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiX-8yl6MrSAhVE8GMKHQL9Di4QFgg0MAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.reelcraft.com%2Fpdfs%2Ftech_bulletins%2FTB0001.pdf&usg=AFQjCNH01dMM-z3MQSWfhrmbiFSmoZ_-sQ&sig2=nPWQLoZ5HfLb0BvdsuCH2g


----------

